# Exhaust Dump/Bypass



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello Everyone this is my first post on this website. I own a 2013 chevy Cruze eco 1.4T m32 gearbox. I want to buy an exhaust dump for my car. I was wondering how ass it would sound before the resinator because god knows theres alot of straight pipe before and not alot between that and the muffler. I want a manual dump from summet racing 2.25". If I am wrong with the sizes or if people have tried this with no luck please comment.

Thanks


----------



## blacktravis (Oct 24, 2013)

until i order my turbo back my current setup is straight out of the first cat, and it sounds killer. because these exhausts go through a turbo you cant really make these things sound bad. however i dont recommend having the exhaust exit underneath the car permanently. just go to an exhaust shop and have them cut out the rear muffler, and if that is too quiet go back and have them also cut out the resonator. it will be far cheaper than any aftermarket system, and sound much better imo


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Boats4life did this mod before he sold his car.
Pretty sure it's the same cutout as well.

http://youtu.be/OB2zD4SGDFk


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

yeah i looked under my car today and it will be easy to put the cutout im gonna buy a remote one so i can change tone more quickly


----------

